# Thinking about a parrot again..



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay, so it's likely that me and the OH are going to be moving into our own place within the next six months and I've been seriously thinking about getting a parrot again. The only issue which bothers me a bit is time, I don't want to get a bird and then have it feel lonely and bored if we're not there enough. As far as our work schedule goes, we have Sunday, Monday and Tuesdays off so she/he will have those days with someone. My OH will leave for work between 7-8am and be back at the latest 7pm depending on where we live. I get up around 10am, leave for work at 12.30pm and get back at the latest 10-11pm depending on how busy work is (sometimes finish around 7/8pm on quiet days though), and I'm generally up for a couple more hours before going to bed. 
Basically she'll be alone for about 2-3 hours in the early morning, and possibly 6/7 hours in the afternoon for 4 days a week. Is that too much time on her own or will she be okay with lots of toys to play with and things like that?

We've seen a beautiful female eclectus parrot in a shop owned by one of my OH's friends and have both played with her for quite a bit lol, so I'm quite tempted by her. Could someone point me to some good books about care on parrots please? I'm still just thinking about this but I prefer to do some reading from books rather than websites on the internet


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you seen this website if your thinking about the Ekkie?

Eclectus Parrots

I love to look at the Ekkies but personally cant stand the noise they make :gasp:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> Have you seen this website if your thinking about the Ekkie?
> 
> Eclectus Parrots
> 
> I love to look at the Ekkies but personally cant stand the noise they make :gasp:


Ooh no I haven't, thanks I'll have a look through that! :lol2: This one doesn't seem too bad so far she just makes these cute little squeaks at you. Although tbh I'll put up with any noise for a bird that good looking :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

becky89 said:


> Ooh no I haven't, thanks I'll have a look through that! :lol2: This one doesn't seem too bad so far she just makes these cute little squeaks at you. Although tbh I'll put up with any noise for a bird that good looking :flrt:


They all make the cuter noises when their babies. Its when they mature that the noise really sets in! :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree with Colin, its amazing how they change with age & after settling in. Plus, visiting a few times for a few minutes is not giving you the full picture of what they are like...........

What we need is a set up somewhere that allows people to meet the variou species for a day to get a better idea.........COLIN?? New venture maybe? lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> I agree with Colin, its amazing how they change with age & after settling in. Plus, visiting a few times for a few minutes is not giving you the full picture of what they are like...........
> 
> What we need is a set up somewhere that allows people to meet the variou species for a day to get a better idea.........COLIN?? New venture maybe? lol


Well ken, if you buy me a few Macaws, Cockatoos, some more Amazons, a handful of Piocephalus, a Grey, a couple of Eclectus, & a selection of Conures, Im up for it! :2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> They all make the cuter noises when their babies. Its when they mature that the noise really sets in! :lol2:


Mm :lol2: But you can't really get a bird without expecting some noise can you hehe.



carlycharlie said:


> I agree with Colin, its amazing how they change with age & after settling in. Plus, visiting a few times for a few minutes is not giving you the full picture of what they are like...........
> 
> What we need is a set up somewhere that allows people to meet the variou species for a day to get a better idea.........COLIN?? New venture maybe? lol


 We spent an hour or two with her when I went, and god knows how many times the OH has been down there spending time with her too. Longer than a few minutes too, sometimes I think he likes her more than me:lol2: But yeh still good points to consider.

Is the time we'd have for her suitable though? That's kinda the issue bothering me still..


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I work full time, Monday to Friday, I am out between 7:30am and 5pm and I have an African grey parrot. She is perfectly happy I make sure she has lots of food and toys to keep her occupied. Having said that my OH works shifts and is home alot during the day.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

my feeling is, if that's the routine right from the start, then she'll be fine with it. she'll know no different. just give her plenty to entertain herself, make sure she has attention off you when you're around and she'll be fine. as a youngster though, she will need about 12 hours sleep a night so you can't be putting her to bed when you go to bed & your OH getting her up when he gets up. that's not long enough for her to have a decent kip, although there's plenty of opportunity for naps in the day. 

don't make the 'mistake' that many do and have time off work to settler her. she'll wonder what the hell has happened when the normal routine starts and will wonder why she's suddenly been left.

if you both seem attached to this one, have a serious talk about it and get her. think to yourself, how would you both feel if next time to went to the shop and she'd been sold?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Get more than one! :2thumb: I don't mean necessarily housing two together; I have a Tinmeh African grey and a Senegal (in the same room, but separate cages), plus a couple of cockatiels, and they all seem to keep each other company when I'm at work- although they demand lots of attention when I get in. I'm sure the cover debate has come up on this section; personally, I'm in favour of it, as it gives the birds (and me!) a rest later at night- which is important where I don't have a separate room for them. they seem quite happy with the arrangement, 'kissing goodnight' and settling down without any fuss.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I work full time, Monday to Friday, I am out between 7:30am and 5pm and I have an African grey parrot. She is perfectly happy I make sure she has lots of food and toys to keep her occupied. Having said that my OH works shifts and is home alot during the day.


Oh cool well hopefully she would be alright then 



*mogwai* said:


> my feeling is, if that's the routine right from the start, then she'll be fine with it. she'll know no different. just give her plenty to entertain herself, make sure she has attention off you when you're around and she'll be fine. as a youngster though, she will need about 12 hours sleep a night so you can't be putting her to bed when you go to bed & your OH getting her up when he gets up. that's not long enough for her to have a decent kip, although there's plenty of opportunity for naps in the day.
> 
> don't make the 'mistake' that many do and have time off work to settler her. she'll wonder what the hell has happened when the normal routine starts and will wonder why she's suddenly been left.
> 
> if you both seem attached to this one, have a serious talk about it and get her. think to yourself, how would you both feel if next time to went to the shop and she'd been sold?


Oh okay fair enough  I wasn't planning on waking her up every time we're up but if she wanted a bit of attention that's when we would be available for some time lol. But thanks for the advice! I would be gutted if she'd gone but it could be a few months yet before we find somewhere.



Ron Magpie said:


> Get more than one! :2thumb: I don't mean necessarily housing two together; I have a Tinmeh African grey and a Senegal (in the same room, but separate cages), plus a couple of cockatiels, and they all seem to keep each other company when I'm at work- although they demand lots of attention when I get in. I'm sure the cover debate has come up on this section; personally, I'm in favour of it, as it gives the birds (and me!) a rest later at night- which is important where I don't have a separate room for them. they seem quite happy with the arrangement, 'kissing goodnight' and settling down without any fuss.


That's not a bad idea :2thumb: I do worry about them getting bored on their own so I suppose two would be good, plus it's a good excuse to get another lol.


----------

